# Coversure - Insurance Times Awards



## Shiny

Coversure is through as a finalist for two highly prestigious Insurance Times Awards:


Independent Broker of the Year
Training Excellence and Impact

The awards are on the 1st December and we are up against some stiff competition, but it is great to be selected as a finalist.


----------



## stangalang

Well done on the nomination, fingers for you guys


----------

